# Help/ Advice Needed Car Insurance



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Just some advice/ help needed if possible...

Basically Im 22 have a 1.4 tsi seat ibiza fr, my insurance renewal is due next week and it is going to be my third year of having the car and my insurance was about to go down to about 1,500 down from 3000 in my first year and 2000 in second year. 

HOWEVER... I had a accident which was put down as my fault in December last year and as a result I now have a fault claim against me including the loss of my 2 year no claims. This combined with 3 points I managed to get for a TS10 is making my insurance quotes an absolute joke. They are coming up at approx £5,500 which is an absolute joke. Also i am guessing my Manchester postcode is not helping either. 

There are some insurers who are by the same underwriters who are offering reasonable ish quotes of 2-2.5k but with a lovely £3000 excess- and the reviews I've read of these companies are really putting me off.

Just wondering if anybody has any advice or recommendations as to what I could do? I have tried nearly every comparison websites, variety of direct websites such as admiral etc... all coming back with ridiculous quotes or quotes from companies with the £3000 excess.

Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Tell afew porkie pies and avoid ridiculous prices, i'm just 20 and insuring my A3 is still a joke.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Who are the insurers you are not sure about?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you know your Insurer's total outlay as a result of the claim?


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

The accident happened December last year and I have not heard anything from my insurers only that of the repair costs to my car which were approx 3.5k


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Who are the insurers you are not sure about?


motor quote direct, excpress insurance, ESInsurance, Quotea.co.uk these are a few examples of the £3000 excess companies who are quoting on comparison sites a policy for about 2,500 ish


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Scrub my idea then... If the costs were minimal you could have explored reimbursing the insurer's outlay and get your NCB reinstated, but it won't be cost effective for you to do so.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What is the value of your car? Those excesses are ludicrous.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

I would assume its worth around £10k ish my car now...

And yep those excess's are ridiculous if I end up taking a policy out with one of these 3k excess companies I think im asking for trouble as there are sooo many bad reviews about them all online.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a read of of this (it is an old post of mine but could still be relevent) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126116 - if the excess is an "all sections" excess, then definitely steer well clear!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mattodl said:


> Tell afew porkie pies and avoid ridiculous prices, i'm just 20 and insuring my A3 is still a joke.


What a silly piece of advice.

Do you think the insurance companies are daft?

They happily take your money until you need to claim then they ask the obvious questions.

I just hope you don't have an accident and others get caught up in your insurance policy obtained by deception.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Have a read of of this (it is an old post of mine but could still be relevent) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126116 - if the excess is an "all sections" excess, then definitely steer well clear!


ahh very good piece of information there... Really is deffo putting me off these companies now... but dont really know what Im going to do now...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Shop till you drop mate. Try some brokers, Flux & Sky give member discounts here. 

I'd love to help you out, but we will be pants at car insurance for a 22 year old. I'll have word though, and if we do have a market I'll come back you. 

I take it your car isn't modified?


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Shop till you drop mate. Try some brokers, Flux & Sky give member discounts here.
> 
> I'd love to help you out, but we will be pants at car insurance for a 22 year old. I'll have word though, and if we do have a market I'll come back you.
> 
> I take it your car isn't modified?


Oh I have been, Im sick of doing quotes online filling in my details, I now know my accident dates and points dates off by heart lol. Ive filled in sooo many to then end up with a resulting screen of- 'we are unable to provide with a quote online'

And many thanks you have been very helpful. And nope my car is same as it came from the factory.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Who do you bank with ? 
Nat west gold account gives a discount and were quite good when I used them


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Davemm said:


> Who do you bank with ?
> Nat west gold account gives a discount and were quite good when I used them


HSBC Graduate Account... Have previously done quotes with them- they were useless lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mattodl said:


> Tell afew porkie pies and avoid ridiculous prices, i'm just 20 and insuring my A3 is still a joke.


Oh hello..... http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insurance-age/news/2208240/motor-insurance-fraudster-sentenced


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Has390, we do have a market that we can try, no promises on the rate though, but no harm in looking.

The other thing we may be able to offer is an "excess protect" type policy, OK it will cost you a few pennies extra, but will be worth it if the excesses are silly high such as £3k. The last thing you will want is to find £3k if you have an accident.

If you want us to explore this further, let me know.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Has390, we do have a market that we can try, no promises on the rate though, but no harm in looking.
> 
> The other thing we may be able to offer is an "excess protect" type policy, OK it will cost you a few pennies extra, but will be worth it if the excesses are silly high such as £3k. The last thing you will want is to find £3k if you have an accident.
> 
> If you want us to explore this further, let me know.


Will inbox you shortly thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hiya

If you would like us to look into a quotation please feel free to PM me your contact number and I'll get someone to call you. We may be able to offer an xs protect policy.

Thanks

Dan



Has390 said:


> Just some advice/ help needed if possible...
> 
> Basically Im 22 have a 1.4 tsi seat ibiza fr, my insurance renewal is due next week and it is going to be my third year of having the car and my insurance was about to go down to about 1,500 down from 3000 in my first year and 2000 in second year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Has390, we do have a market that we can try, no promises on the rate though, but no harm in looking.
> 
> The other thing we may be able to offer is an "excess protect" type policy, OK it will cost you a few pennies extra, but will be worth it if the excesses are silly high such as £3k. The last thing you will want is to find £3k if you have an accident.
> 
> If you want us to explore this further, let me know.


Spoke this afternoon and you were very helpful indeed! Especially with getting back to me with a couple of figures and plenty of information about things i need to ask when i do take out my policy.

Much appreciated 👍


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to speak to you Has.

I suspect that these £3k excess quotes will be on an "all sections" basis. Avoid like the plague if you can, it means you also have to pay £3k towards anyone you hit!

I am not sure if these Xs Protect policies cover "all sections", also i looked into this a bit further and most seem to have a limit of £2k on there. Also, you have to pay the excess and then the Xs Protect policy reimburses you up to the chosen limit.

Try and find the best quote you can without an "all sections" excess and then look to an Xs Protect policy to try and reduce or eliminate the excess.

Best of luck mate, an sorry we were a little way off, although no where near as bad as i thought we would be!


----------

